# About Thors Lines..



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well not that Thor will ever be shown or anything but I was wondering what he would be labeled as...


The breeder said his lines were....Perdue, Caragan, Pheobus Blue, Razors Edge


His mother is ....Perdue, Woods, Caragan, Pheobus Blue

And his father is ...Razors Edge


He would be labeled as a AmBully..Right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

AmBully it is!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

caragan though?????? that's weird


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

he's kinda bully but not really,he wont be over done by anymeans. my buddys RE dog is 3 months older than nemo, 10lbs heaver but only an inch taller. she's just alot wider/thicker, not over done at all. ive met some pretty gameyish RE dogs that are under 65lbs.

the only really "bully" line in him is the razors edge, and ive seen good and bad dogs from the line. some of the others can go both ways. did you see the parents by any chance?

hes a cutie is what he is. hows he doing?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He's doing great!

17 weeks old and he is right at 23lbs so I don't believe he will be a huge guy. He is pretty short though...But he is a great boy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

not weird, but perplexing... RE and Caragan? Did the breeder you got him from do a Caragan breeding or was that further back in the line?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a picture ped for Thors sister .....

Echo's Ancestors


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> not weird, but perplexing... RE and Caragan? Did the breeder you got him from do a Caragan breeding or was that further back in the line?


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think this is where the Caragan came from...

Thor's great grandma..

Ruby's Ancestors


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good ol Whiz Bang. *ahem* Anyway, Perdue is AmStaff. Caragan is APBT. Razors Edge is either APBT, AmStaff, AmBully or distorted mutt depending upon who you ask. Phoebus Blues, I don't even know. So I guess what you have is an American Mishmash Doggy.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Good ol Whiz Bang. *ahem* Anyway, Perdue is AmStaff. Caragan is APBT. Razors Edge is either APBT, AmStaff, AmBully or distorted mutt depending upon who you ask. Phoebus Blues, I don't even know. So I guess what you have is an American Mishmash Doggy.


Well no worries.. Still a wonderful addition to my family!

Was just curious about the lines. That's one thing about this breed that I still need to learn....


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

personally i think he's going to be the perfect size, not over done, but a little bigger with a thicker frame. he should be a looker, not that is isnt already :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

luoozer said:


> personally i think he's going to be the perfect size, not over done, but a little bigger with a thicker frame. he should be a looker, not that is isnt already :woof:


I couldn't agree any more! I love the show/bullies


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I like sho/ bully lines as well. I think my boys dad has maybe a hint of mastiff way back in that greyline stuff. His mom is in UKC shows right now she is around 50 pounds and both of them have some show blood.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully for sure but why would someone breed great dogs like the Caragan and Whiz bang stuff (I know all the background on whiz bang but they did have some nice dogs) and then breed it to that RE crap! Sorry not calling your dog crap I just don't understand what the he!! is wrong with breeders today!! :stick: :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Bully for sure but why would someone breed great dogs like the Caragan and Whiz bang stuff (I know all the background on whiz bang but they did have some nice dogs) and then breed it to that RE crap! Sorry not calling your dog crap I just don't understand what the he!! is wrong with breeders today!! :stick: :hammer:


Don't take offense to this because I know, deeeeeep down some where she want's that RE crap herself! hahaha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol, hey no offense to bullies but why mix the lines? My god Cheryl is going to flip when she reads what has been done with her years of hard work. That is why I NEVER EVER sell my dogs out right and so does she now. You do not want people to do that to your years of hard work.

PS I hope you know I love Thor! nothing personal, you didn't do it the breeders did.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I know. No worries Lisa.

I emailed Cheryl....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> lol, hey no offense to bullies but why mix the lines? My god Cheryl is going to flip when she reads what has been done with her years of hard work. That is why I NEVER EVER sell my dogs out right and so does she now. You do not want people to do that to your years of hard work.
> 
> PS I hope you know I love Thor! nothing personal, you didn't do it the breeders did.


I completely agree.. I do have to contradict myself though, if I ever do start doing that breeding crap, i will more than likely take it back to a quality Am Staff every couple of generations to avoid producing over done dogs that have no movement.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Amstaff for movement? ha ha ha ha ha ha ha sorry I have not seen many nice AMstaffs lately. The crap in the show ring is over done or straight in the shoulders or stifle. go back into an APBT but JMO.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

you girls are MEAN to each other! :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

luoozer said:


> you girls are MEAN to each other! :rofl:


We are not mean just frank with each other! lol I love my girls!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll see how it goes Lisa... It's going to be quite some time before it happens... I'll know the dog when I see him and his pedigree to be honest with ya.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would think it would depend on the specific RE. Mae has RE but I don't at all consider her an American Bully. 


Poor Cheryl, I saw some dogs awhile back that had come from some beautiful Caragen dogs and where then taken to some terrible terrible Bully dogs and they just destroyed that pedigree. 

I just wonder what where these people thinking taking such nice dog to such crap 
( not Thor lol, but the dogs I saw) .

I would call him an American Cutie Terrier hehehe.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'll see how it goes Lisa... It's going to be quite some time before it happens... I'll know the dog when I see him and his pedigree to be honest with ya.


when you are in the market let me know I know some great AST's that are more like they use to be.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phoebus Blues was Renee in VA. She no longer can have dogs, she was convicted of "practicing veterinary medicine without a license" aka, ear cropping, twice I think. 
Her lines were nice, she showed UKC and pulled with IWPA some. 
The dog won't necessarily be bully. The only time I really heard of that mix was from old breedings with Rockstream Kennels. My Jasmine was from there, she was 55 lbs, not a bully girl.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know "Ch Purdue's Diamond Studded Champ" He lived with us for a while, he was owned and championed by Charles Rogers. Charles got away from most of the pit bulls, he and Deandre Brooks went into staffy bulls, Charles and Deandre are now getting back into showing dogs, I think, or last time I talked to them they were. 

Charles has always had really nice dogs.


----------

